# Safety w/ Welding Under Mower Deck with Gasoline in Plastic Tank



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Drain out all the fuel and let the tank dry out.

Do not tip the mower with fuel in the tank--then don a black out mask and start welding---just to risky---

I got some very serious burns from gasoline---I would not wish that on anyone--Be careful.-Mike--


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Okay thanks for the advice! I will do just that then. I'll drain out all the gas from the tank, leave the gas cap off, and let it dry over a day or so. 

When I go to weld once all the gas is drained from the tank, I'll tip the mower over, but should I still keep the gas cap off of the tank in case there are any fumes inside the tank (to prevent pressurized vapors)? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would go a step further , After the tank is empty and dried out, I would remove it from the mower, it is held on by 2 screws and a hose, remove it take it to the other side of the yard, then tip it up and weld the thing together, let it cool and reassemble it. 

As a side note liquid gasoline will not burn, it's the vapors from gasoline that is explosive. 

Remove the tank and store it away from your work area.


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

What he said! 

There is enough vapor in an empty tank to explode.

Be save don't become an IED.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply guys, I'm having some issues with my account where I'm not always notified of a reply so I didn't know if there were any until I checked today. But I appreciate the advice, and will do as said. I'll remove the tank completely after it has been drained. That's some great advice!


----------

